# $480 tune up on VW Jetta 2000.



## artiedogg (Oct 3, 2008)

Any reason why a tune up would cost $480 on a 2000 VW Jetta?


----------



## Alfredo_mk3 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: $480 tune up on VW Jetta 2000. (artiedogg)*

you didn't get a mexican to do it?







dont worry im mexican http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
lol

dont know, pretty dangggg expensive just for tune up..did you buy the parts yourself and THEN take them to the dealer/mechanic and have them install it? or did you just have them buy the parts and do the work?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: $480 tune up on VW Jetta 2000. (artiedogg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *artiedogg* »_Any reason why a tune up would cost $480 on a 2000 VW Jetta? 

Because they ripped you off?
Look at the bill, did they replace anything? Service anything? 
You are not giving us much to go on.


----------



## artiedogg (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: $480 tune up on VW Jetta 2000. (Jay-Bee)*

When he told me how much it was I pretty much told him that he's f'n nuts, and I'm not paying that much for a tune up. They did replace my CAT for about a total of $430. I called just now and asked why it's so expensive and he said the spark plugs are about $9 a piece and that the intake and some manifold had to be removed to get the spark plugs changed. I'll make sure and find out why it's so expensive for a tune up when I pick up my car tomorrow morning. I was just wondering if anyone knew if this was a normal price for this type of work, or what would add up to so much money for a tuneup.


----------



## MkIIIJetta94 (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: $480 tune up on VW Jetta 2000. (artiedogg)*

It's 5 bolts to get the manifold off, 10 minute job tops. Gasket is probably around $11. They're insane and trying to rip you off.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: $480 tune up on VW Jetta 2000. (artiedogg)*

If the shop is sayin you have to pull the manifold to change plugs on a 4 cylnder vW they are either BS'in trying to jack you on the price or they don't know [email protected] the're doin! 2000 Jetta "tune up" is nothin but:
4 plugs, one air filter ,one cabin filter, one fuel filter...done. The three filters should be $15-20 each, plugs $5-10 each...hour's labor @ $100..you do the math..hard to get $400 outa those #'s! Check out some good websites for parts;..AutohausAZ, StopShopDrive, GetCoolParts..all these places have good OEM quality parts at good [prices and low or no shippin costs on orders over $50.!


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: $480 tune up on VW Jetta 2000. (artiedogg)*








... Ask them for a complete breakdown, because it sounds like they're doing a good bit more than that.
If you ask for a tune-up, it should at least be plugs, wires and air and fuel filters (since you've got no dizzy on your mk4). Obviously, they've said they're pulling the upper intake manifold off to get to the plugs, so that takes more time and they'll need the gasket. If they're getting the parts locally, from Pep Boys/NAPA/AAP/whatever, they're probably getting ripped off - wires alone would probably run them about $100. A complete tune-up from a shop should include professional fuel system cleaning, which is usually $59-89, and includes a concentrated in-tank cleaner, cleaning the throttle body, and induction cleaning.
But I'm speculating, they could have done any number of things.
So try and get a complete idea of everything that's been/is going to be done, because it's entirely possible that a complete tune-up could find its way up there.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The catalytic converter was probably covered under the extended warranty, the cat itself from the dealer is like 500+ dollars, I had mine replaced for free.
The proper NGK plugs yes they cost a few dollars extra than most, but they are good for like 40k i think.
There is absolutely no need for the manifold to come off, what a bunch of clowns, i've done the plugs on mine in my driveway in under 10 mins, NOTHING had to be removed besides obviously the wires and the 2 inner fuel injector connectors.
Now I suggest picking up a Bentley manual, reading all the DIYs you can in the 2.0 and MK4 forum and start doing work yourself... I always hear the "Oh you drive a VW? That must be expensive!" Not at all, they are expensive because people think they are complicated German cars and don't want to work on it themselves and then get had by shops/dealerships.
In 14 months of owning my Golf the only work I have had done to it by a shop were the recall items and cat at the dealer and suspension stuff that needs a proper press.
Do the work yourself and save $$$, the basics can be covered with a 20-30$ tool kit.


----------



## 8gti16valve6 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

a proper tune up will most likely run you that much, if you have shop do it, YES rip off, YES do it yourself!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## artiedogg (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (8gti16valve6)*

Any good DIY links?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (artiedogg)*

A little searchin in the MKIV Forum FAQ and you're good to go...plugs are ez...if you have a wobble extension..duct tape the plug socket to it so you don't lose the socket from the rubber grip inside stickin to the new plug...filters..nothing..MKIV even has quick disconnect clips on the fuel filter so you don;t have the hassle of cutting off the stupid "forever" hose clamps (MKIII and my Passat had these). Cleaning throttle body is 5 min...again search DIY on MKIV Forums...you can do all this being verrrrrrrrry carefull in a Sat morning for sure..if you've wrenched B4 then 1 hour with beer stops! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CEL (Nov 8, 2008)

i;ve never pulled the upper manifold to get to my plugs, just the injector connectors as stated above, i use plug boot pliers and a 10" extension.....


----------



## artiedogg (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (CEL)*

After looking in the DIY section, I think I'm going to give the tune up a try myself. I think I may also try the oil change myself if I can get under the car. It might be a little hard since I only have the lift that came with the spare tire. Everyone here has been really helpful. Thanks for all the support. I'll be back once I finish the tune up.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (artiedogg)*

Just make sure you don't crawl under with just the emergency jack holdin the car up..we'd like to see more posts from you!







Get some jack stands..or I used to use a giant block of wood..something that's rock solid B4 you go under the car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PS: Don't forget anti sieze on plugs..very important with steel spark plugs and aluminum head! Be carefull not to smear any on the plug insulator it will short out the plug!


_Modified by spitpilot at 9:54 AM 12-3-2008_


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_Just make sure you don't crawl under with just the emergency jack holdin the car up..we'd like to see more posts from you!







Get some jack stands..or I used to use a giant block of wood..something that's rock solid B4 you go under the car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


When I do work I use a good floor jack, jack stands and on top of that I always put the wheel I took off somewhere under the rockerpanels.
Can never be too safe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_The catalytic converter was probably covered under the extended warranty, the cat itself from the dealer is like 500+ dollars, I had mine replaced for free.
The proper NGK plugs yes they cost a few dollars extra than most, but they are good for like 40k i think.
*I think VW is trying to hard to stretch their service intervals. I have noted significant fuel efficiency drop after 30k*
There is absolutely no need for the manifold to come off, what a bunch of clowns, i've done the plugs on mine in my driveway in under 10 mins, NOTHING had to be removed besides obviously the wires and the 2 inner fuel injector connectors.
*True story*
Now I suggest picking up a Bentley manual, reading all the DIYs you can in the 2.0 and MK4 forum and start doing work yourself... I always hear the "Oh you drive a VW? That must be expensive!" Not at all, they are expensive because people think they are complicated German cars and don't want to work on it themselves and then get had by shops/dealerships.
In 14 months of owning my Golf the only work I have had done to it by a shop were the recall items and cat at the dealer and suspension stuff that needs a proper press.
Do the work yourself and save $$$, the basics can be covered with a 20-30$ tool kit.
*You need torx bits, 3/8" and 1/2" ratchet, torque wrench for wheels, various extensions, 5/8 spark plug socket, universal wobbly, 10mm, 13mm, 17mm, 19mm deep and short of 3/8" and 1/2" drive, small flat head screw driver, oil filter pliers, large channel lock pliers or the cable pliers for those friggen clamps on the intake boot, 10mm and 13mm wrenches, spark plug wire removal tool, and more! I think $20-$30 is too low...*




_Modified by 97VWJett at 9:43 PM 12-3-2008_


----------

